# Applying for Statement of Comparability for Foreign Higher Education



## ic334 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi,

I want to apply for Germany’s Statement of Comparability for Foreign Higher Education. But I don't understand some of the required documents. I'll paste below the description of these documents in German and following the respective translations in English from what I got in Google Translate. Please help me understand what they are referring to with these documents. Thanks. (Please see below the descriptions)

1. Das originalsprachige Schulabschlusszeugnis, das den Hochschulzugang eröffnet.

2. Die originalsprachigen Abschlussurkunden mit Fächer- und Notenübersichten eventuell vorhergehender Studienabschlüsse (z.B. bei Aufbaustudiengängen).
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. The original language school leaving certificate, which opens the university entrance.

2.The original-language final certificates with subject and grade overviews of any previous degrees (e.g. for postgraduate courses)............does this mean transcripts? they already ask for transcripts in another part of the 'Required Documents' webpage


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

ic334 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to apply for Germany’s Statement of Comparability for Foreign Higher Education. But I don't understand some of the required documents. I'll paste below the description of these documents in German and following the respective translations in English from what I got in Google Translate. Please help me understand what they are referring to with these documents. Thanks. (Please see below the descriptions)
> 
> ...




1. Would be your high school diploma, A-Levels, etc. - the schooling certificate of the exams you passed in order to be able to apply to university/higher education. EDIT: A quick search tells me that this is called a Diploma de Bachiller in Panama.

2. Certificate and transcripts of any other, lower level university qualifications - e.g. if you have a Masters Degree, then the certificate and transcripts of your Bachelor Degree.


----------

